

International standard ISO 5218: 1 - male, 2 - female - mike_esspe
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_5218

======
cgranade
A bit limited, no? Obviously, no taxonomy of sex or gender will ever be
completely satisfactory, but {unknown, male, female, not applicable} is
missing some fairly obvious and useful additions, such as hermaphroditic and
transgendered. I should have hoped that a standard taxonomy for gender would
at least have a catch-all like "other;" "unknown" and "n/a" are not good
catch-alls, as both make definite claims which may not be true for other
genders.

~~~
MoreMoschops
They left those other digits undefined to add the extras you mention at a
later stage. It just takes a while for the paperwork to go through :)

------
abyssknight
Heh, some ISOs need to be updated. 1976 initially published and 2004 it was
updated. Makes you wonder what other standards are out there, and are
ridiculously out of date.

------
j0k3r
Is it for Diaspora? :)

